# 'Se anulan'



## juanjaem (May 31, 2006)

Lo que voy a preguntar no tiene que ver con electronica, pero si con sonido, y como he leido explicaciones de Decibelios y cosas de estas en el foro, por probar....

El caso, es que me he fabricado un amplificador para llevarmelo a la calle con una bateria de moto, y le e puesto dos altavoces (6x9). y resulta que suena mejor con un altavoz solo que con los dos.

Otro dato importante, es que con tres altavoces suena perfectamente, y con cuatro vuelve a sonar fatal, es como si se anulasen las ondas.

Alguien me podria decir que forma darle a la caja para que con 2 altavoces no ''se anulen'' las ondas? El amplificador es de 55Watt con un TDA1562, esta en mono, y los dos altavoces estan en la misma caja metidos, gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2006)

Si no has respetado los positivos  y negativos de los altavoces esto te puede parar.
Si te fijas bien hay grabado justo donde conectas los cablecillos de union los simbolos (+) y( -), eso indica si conectas una pila veras que sale el cono, todos los altavoces del bloque deben salir al mismo tiempo, sino uno sopla y el otro aspira.

Tambien puede ser un caso de resonancia o construccion de la caja, si es de pito reflex o cerrado, pero esto yo no domino, soy de industriales.


----------



## shocky (May 31, 2006)

Primero de que manera estas conectando los 6x9.
Por que estas conectando los dos en serie la tención qeu les llega a cada uno es la mitad, siempre y cuando estos sean de la misma inpedancia y ademas hay que ver si los conectas en face. Por que si no los conectas en face ademas de reciver la mitad de tension cada uno uno va en contraface con el otro produciendo que las ondas de sonido se anulen.

Por otro lado si los conctas en paraleo deves tener cuidado con la corriente que le sacas a tu amplificador ya que estas reduciendo a la mitad la impedancia de carga. En cuanto a el conexionado deben ir tambien en face.

Para saver si estan en face solo deves conectar al reves un de los dos parlantes y escuchar. Vas a notar una gran mejoria en la potencia de audio escuchada.
Suerte.
Un saludo


----------



## juanjaem (Jun 1, 2006)

Pues no habia tenido en cuenta lo del positivo y negativo, probaré esta tarde aver si mejora.
Los altavoces estan conectados en paralelo y son de 4 omhios, supongo que se convertira en uno de 2 omhios. Gracias, ya os comentare como suena.


----------



## Gizmo77 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lo que comentas es lo que se conoce como cancelación por polaridad. Imagina que tienes un sonido de un bombo, para hacerlo fácil pensemos que es una sinusoidal que va "subiendo y bajando" a lo largo del tiempo atendiendo a su frecuencia ( ^v^v^v...) ahora bien si tienes la polaridad invertida la respuesta del altavoz será que el primer movimiento del cono será hacia adentro (la onda sería algo así como v^v^v^v) Si pretendes sacarla por varios altavoces pues has de comprar que esté bien colocados los polos porque si no se cancerlarían, por un lado te saldrían unos movimientos que serían los opuestos en el otro cono (sería como decir que por un lado te da +5 y por el otro -5 y te quedas sin nada). Comprueba que ambos estén con la fase correcta. Podría darse el caso de que sí, sonasen ambos "más o menos bien" pero estuvieran invertidos de polaridad. Eso es fácil de comprobar, básicamente los sonidos fuera de fase suenan más huecos y con menos graves .

  Curiosidades 

   A: gracias a esa inversión de polaridad en los conciertos no es raro invertir los polos de los altavoces de escenario, así será más difícil que ocurran acoples (piiiiiiwiiiiiiiiiicronk)

   B: Por mucho estéreo, 5.1, 90.1 y 3.1416 que haya las mezclas siempre se terminan comprobando en mono. ¿Por qué? Imagínate que tienes problemas de fase, pero casi no lo aprecias porque salen multitud de sonidos por cada canal y no aprecias que nada suene hueco, que nada se anule... pero si haces que sólo salgan una señal "suma" por ambos canales, entonces se apreciará más fácilmente (si estuviese todo bien en fase no se apreciaría un cambio de volumen, de haber problemas el volumen bajaría). A veces una práctica que suena cómica pero que usa una gran cantidad de reputados ingenieros de sonido es salir de la habitación y escucharlo desde afuera de tal manera que la puerta produzca una especie de "tunel mono".


----------



## juanjaem (Jun 1, 2006)

Cojonudo, los graves suenan nitidos y las voces no suenan ahogadas. Efectivamente era eso lo que le pasaba, nunca me habia fijado que el signo pudiese afectar al sonido. Muchas gracias a todos porque no es el unico muerto de encima que me habeis quitado jejje.

Mañana os pondre unas fotos y unos videos del amplificador, y si alguien quiere saber como lo hice que me escriba a juanjaem@hotmail.com . Su unico inconveniente es que se cepilla una bateria de moto grande en 1hora y media.


----------



## juanjaem (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahora resulta que a llegao el desgraciao de mi ermano y lo ha echufado las polaridades alrevé, y a reventado el condensador de entrada. Voy a cambiarlo y haber si tengo suerte y no me a quemado el C. Integrado, porque vale 10 euros.a2


----------

